# Zombie apocalypse!



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This is my first hdpe shooter. It's made of mainly shampoo bottles. I did it in the oven and made a small press. I only used a dremmel and sandpaper. I sanded to 1000g the best I could anyway. It's hard to sand this stuff. Then flame polished. It is possible to polish this further, I just like this texture. It's loaded with looped 1842s and a super sure super pouch. I did a lot of profiling on this, but its hard to tell with the colors. 
The lanyard is made from 12 strings of bonded nylon woven and secured with a tight whipping.

Thanks for looking


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That came out great, I really like it!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice work !!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Yup very nice. If you drop it you shouldnt lose it with those colors either.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

SS,

Wow, you make an excellent zombie slayer!

Darren


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

That is gorgeous, beautiful colours and shape. I want one.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That looks great


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Nifty color-blending effect! I've only baked up a couple HDPE boards with mostly discouraging results so far, although it's getting better. I use pieces from liquid laundry detergent jugs and the effect I get is a mosaic-type effect that shows the shapes of the pieces that went into the pan and into the oven. How did you get that color-mixing/blending effect?


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Chris that is away awesome buddy! Super good job


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks guys! And lacumo I melted it at 350 for 2 hours then cranked it to 400 for about 10 min thin it.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That looks sick SS! I like it alot. It looks like a blast to shoot and it seems to be the perfect size too. 
Nice skills with the hdpe,
SF


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Real nice shape, and the colour contrast looks great.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh man -- that is AWESOME! Matched up with a perfect bandset for that fork, too. You've just inspired me to get back to my own HDPE projects. Great job on that, Sir Slinger. :bowdown:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's pretty f***in' cool man, I love it!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The colors on that one is one of the best I have seen as far as my taste is concerned. Love the slingshot's final shape. That is a keeper.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow nice job, bravo!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Very nice. Like that a lot!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That looks amazing! Great job! I need to try to make my own hdpe. I have been collecting scraps from, my board cuts. Just need to add some color.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Great job! Good to see the HDPE goodness


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

You had me at zombie apocalypse!!  Thats a cool shooter, sure to take down many an undead foe!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Love everything about this one...the shape, color and that it's homemade! Congrats!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> Love everything about this one...the shape, color and that it's homemade! Congrats!


...& the fact that it's made from melted down shampoo bottles; adds a new dimension to "wash, rinse, & repeat", no?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Super nice! Zombies beware! Way to go Chris!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well done Chris, nice color, nice shape, it came together well!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dude great job!!!! Wonderful color combo too. Nailed it dude.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Dude great job!!!! Wonderful color combo too. Nailed it dude.


"Wonderful color combo too. Nailed it Dude"&#8230;&#8230;.Says it all!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cool shooter, love the colors!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Nifty color-blending effect! I've only baked up a couple HDPE boards with mostly discouraging results so far, although it's getting better. I use pieces from liquid laundry detergent jugs and the effect I get is a mosaic-type effect that shows the shapes of the pieces that went into the pan and into the oven. How did you get that color-mixing/blending effect?


I think it's due to folding the stack when melting, it mixes and pulls like taffy. Never done it, but it stands to reason.

LOVELY colours, I am a big fan of acid green and black.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome colors!! Great job on the materials used ????


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Doesn't this smell terribly while baking in the oven? The result might justify this, though. It looks cool and efficient and rather aggressive. Now for some zombies....

CHeers, M.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i feel a need to shampoo now on an ouerly base !!!!

cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Matthias it really does not smell much. Is does not burn at all. Just keep it below 350 for most of the time. It dose not burn untill around 400f for me anyway.

And thanks again for the kind comments. I'm going to make a better press and make some more


----------



## KeithTheSnake (Nov 29, 2013)

Bravo! Sweet looking sling.

So, after you pelletized the plastic bottles, you baked it in the oven for the time stated, and you had to press it? It doesn't just melt into a block that you can cut and file and sand? What kind of a press did you make to do this?

I have some bottles in my recycling bin right this minute that might need to be recovered for just such a project.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

KeithTheSnake said:


> Bravo! Sweet looking sling.
> 
> So, after you pelletized the plastic bottles, you baked it in the oven for the time stated, and you had to press it? It doesn't just melt into a block that you can cut and file and sand? What kind of a press did you make to do this?
> 
> I have some bottles in my recycling bin right this minute that might need to be recovered for just such a project.


Yes you need to make a mold then press the molten plastic with clamps to make a cube.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

really nice job mate, i think that color combo is great, cant wait to see your next one 

hope you get your press made soon ;-)


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome and well made.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow simply awesome work, the melt between the different colors, so beautiful to look at :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyranta (Oct 30, 2013)

I like what you did with that! Looks really cool! Maybe some day I'll try to learn the HDPE.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Really want to make my own HDPE but so nervous it will go wrong 3:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

iindividual said:


> Really want to make my own HDPE but so nervous it will go wrong 3:


Thanks guys  and individual... Just wing it bud! It's all junk plastic anyways  but just make sure to have fun while doing it! Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> Wow simply awesome work, the melt between the different colors, so beautiful to look at :thumbsup:


Thanks so much


----------

